# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  مرقص المحجر بجدة: رقص بناتي وشراب

## رضاوي

*انظم مجموعة من فتيات جدة وتحديدا حى المحجر الى ملهى ليلي يعمل تحت مسمى كوفى شوب مخصص للسيدات واستطاعت مراسلة كل الوطن ان تقتحم المرقص لترصد مايحدث فيه فقد شاهدت مجموعة من الفتيات وسيدات تتراوح أعمارهن مابين 17 الى 35 عاما يجلسون بجوار بعض وفي المقدمة مسرح صغير يرقصن رقصات هستيرية وفيما يقوم بعض النساء بتقديم وجبات ومشروبات بعضها مشكوك فيه وقالت لي إحدى الحاضرات قد يكون شراب ويتضح ان العاملات من جنسيات سعوديات ويمنيات ، وفيما تتواجد أماكن خصصت لتناول الشيشة والمعسل وقالت رواية انها اعتادت على الحضور الى المرقص باستمرار وخاصة خلال الإجازات وانها تحرص على الحضور الى المرقص خلال أيام إجازة منتصف العام الدراسي الفائته وحينما وجهت إليها سؤال حول مايقدم من مشروبات قالت بالنص (كل ماتبيه موجود) وكانت تعطى إشارة مبطنه ان هناك مشروبات روحية تقدم خفية بعيدا عن انظار المسئولين وفيما خصصت أماكن للبلياردوا وعادة مايمارس اللعبة عدد من الفتيات زبونات المحل باستمرار وفى جنباته تمسك فتاة بيد صديقة لها ويمارسان مانهى الله عنه وهذا يعطى مؤشر على ان هناك سلوكيات شاذة وتستمر فعاليات المرقص حتى ساعات الفجر الاولى وبعد ان مكثت لقرابة الساعتين ارصد مايحدث فى الكوفى شوب المرقص اضطررت الخروج مع زيادة حدة صوت الموسيقي وتمايل الفتيات مع نشوة المسكر والفودكا !!!!* 

*وفى اتصال هاتفي بشرطة جدة أفاد مصدر مسئول أن سكان حى المحجر تقدموا بشكوى ضد المحل الذى تحتفظ باسمه كل الوطن مع ارتفاع حدة الأصوات الصاخبة التى وصلت للبيوت المجاورة ، ومع انتشار ظاهرة محلات الكوفي شوب للسيدات زادت الشكوك حولها لاسيما بعد ان القت السلطات الامنية السعودية القبض على بعضها وقيدت ضدها مخالفات تخص العقيدة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مو يقولوا جده غير 
يلا يتحملوا هلمسمى حقهم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

متى الفرح ياصاحب الفرح....

----------


## علي pt

ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر ..

أدركنا يامهدي ،،

----------


## آهات حنونه

استغفر الله

لاحول والله كل يوم معلمين الناس سالفه

قالو شووو تطور حظاري جده ..يالله يشوفو الفساد لوين وصل بهم

----------


## Malamh Cute

.
.


مرحبآ   
لآحول ولآقوة إلآ بالله العلي العظيم ،

الله يعينهم على نفسهم ،

يسلمو ع الخبريه ،

تحيآآتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

جدهـ غير ..في فسادها وفجورها 

العجل العجل يا صاحب الزمان

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

العجل العجل ياصاحب الزمان 

الى متى؟؟..!

----------

